# اجعل موقع Google يعرض لك نتائج البحث 100 فى كل صفحة بدلا من 20 فقط



## THE GALILEAN (27 ديسمبر 2006)

أثناء بحثى بموقع البحث جوجل صادفتنى طريقه حلوة لعرض نتائج البحث


فى كل صفحة 100 نتيجة بحث وليس 20 نتيجة فى كل صفحة كما هو معتاد !!! 


ولم أكن أعلمها من قبل !!! وذلك أثناء بحثى عن الجامع القانونى عن طريق بحث متقدم !! 


ولم أشاهد لها شرح بالمنتدى ولا أى منتدى آخر !!!!!


فما رأيكم تستخدمونها أنتم أيضا لسرعة البحث ولتوفير الوقت عليكم 


كل المطلوب ثلاث خطوات

الاولى :-افتح جوجل http://www.google.com/intl/ar/

الثانية :- اضغط بحث متقدم 

الثالثة :- غير الرقم من 10 الى 100 ثم اضغط بحث 0 انتهى الموضوع ولا ايه رايكم نشرح بالصور












:dance:


----------



## Coptic Man (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا يا لايت بلو علي المعلومة الجميلة*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرآ كتييييييييييييييييير

معلومة كتير حلوة​*


----------



## mr.hima (28 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومة جميلة ..شكرا لايت بلو


----------



## samevo10 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة جميلة


----------



## شوشو سوسو (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجعل موقع Google يعرض لك نتائج البحث 100 فى كل صفحة بدلا من 20 فقط*

شكرا وربنا معاك


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجعل موقع Google يعرض لك نتائج البحث 100 فى كل صفحة بدلا من 20 فقط*

بجد فيه مسيحيين جدعان جدا ، ربنا يبارك فيكم:yaka:


----------

